# Uvr1611?



## Aventinus (31 März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin grad am Überlegen wie man eine Heizungsanlage vernünftig und preiswert regelt. 

Ich habe geplant, einen Öl-Brennwertkessel, Sonnenkollektoren, einen Pufferspeicher und optional einen Scheitholzofen mit Wärmetauscher in der Küche zu installieren und damit über Fußbodenheizung und Heizkörper die Räume zu heizen.
Das Brauchwasser sollte über einen Wärmetauscher durch den Pufferspeicher bereitgestellt werden.

Beim googeln nach einer Regelung bin ich auf dir UVR 1611 gestoßen.
http://www.ta.co.at/frei-programmierbare-universalregelung-uvr1611k

Hat damit schon mal jemand was zu tun gehabt?


----------



## mariob (2 April 2011)

Hallo,
ich denke das sich im Forum des Haustechnikdialog einige Cracks befinden, die die Kiste beherrschen. Ist ne schöne Büchse die viel kann und preiswert noch dazu, falls das stimmt was ich bis jetzt darüber gelesen habe.....


Gruß
Mario


----------



## GLT (2 April 2011)

Je nach Beschaffungsmöglichkeit kann eine 750er Wago günstiger kommen.


----------



## gravieren (2 April 2011)

Hi


GLT schrieb:


> Je nach Beschaffungsmöglichkeit kann eine 750er Wago günstiger kommen.


*ACK*

Als nächstes vermist man dan eine Ethernet-Schnittstelle ?
(Ich denke, der UVR1611 kat keine  ?)


Der Wago 750-841 hat diese "Standardmäßig".
Die Programmierung und Visualisierung kann man auch darüber machen.
(D.h. man braucht nicht in den Keller rennen)

Bei den Erweiterungen ist auch etliches möglich.
Möglicherweise benötigt man ja auch 150 PT100 oder naoch 22 PT1000 
Sensoren, KEIN Problem mit der Wago.  (Beckhoff ist vergleichbar)


Die Wago ist auch Programmierbar mit einer "klasischen" SPS-Programmiersprache.

Gruß Karl


----------



## Aventinus (2 April 2011)

Danke euch für euere Statements. An die Wago hab ich auch schon gedacht, aber die UVR1611 hat mir spontan auch gleich gefallen...

Mal schauen, ich hab ja noch Zeit


----------



## mariob (2 April 2011)

Hallo,
die Wago ist halt eine richtige SPS, eben was für Männer, das erwähnten diese ja eben auch.
Nein, was eine Siemens, Wago, Beckhoff und wie sie alle heißen nicht hat, sind die passenden Ausgänge um einfach direkt Heizungspumpen, Ventile, wasweißich dranzuhängen. Und das alles in einem fertigen, kompakten Gehäuse. Im übrigen hat die doch wohl auch einen Webserver (Zusatzoption), über RS232 wird der wohl nicht kommunizieren........


Gruß
Mario


----------



## Aventinus (4 April 2011)

So hab ich mir das auch gedacht. Das Ding ist einfach auf eine Heizung zugeschnitten. 

Ich hab mir jetzt auch mal die Software runtergeladen. Die Bausteine, die das Ding schon dabei hat müssten ja erst mal auf einer SPS geschrieben werden. Ich denke das ist nicht auf einen Tag erledigt ;-)

Aber wie gesagt, mal abwarten, Heizungsbauer kontaktieren und dann entscheiden.


----------



## gravieren (4 April 2011)

Hi


Aventinus schrieb:


> So hab ich mir das auch gedacht.
> Das Ding ist einfach auf eine Heizung zugeschnitten.
> 
> Ich hab mir jetzt auch mal die Software runtergeladen.
> ...


Hiermit läßt sich das schreiben der Bausteine drastisch verkürzen.

www.oscat.de  --> Kostenlos und mit Quelltext.

Z.b. Heizungstemperaturkorrektur-Tabelle   . . .
       (Vorlauf-Temperatur gemäß Außentemperatur)




Gruß Karl


----------



## thomass5 (4 April 2011)

... bedenke bitte auch die Ersatzteilfrage. Wie schnell und zu welchem Preis kann ich ein Ersatzteil beschaffen, wenn das Ding im Winter stirbt. Dann auf ein günstiges aus der Bucht zu warten kann kalt sein. Oder du legst dir alles schon 2x hin...
Thomas

PS ich hatte alles auf  S5-Basis schon doppelt daliegen. hab aber dann wegen Zeitdrucks eine "fertige" WRSOL 2.0 von Weißhaupt genommen. Jetzt nach einigen Jahren vertick ich das S5-Zeug wieder und werde hoffentlich im Sommer die kleinen Unzulänglichkeiten der Weißhaupt mit ner 1200er ausbügeln.


----------



## IBFS (4 April 2011)

gravieren schrieb:


> Als nächstes vermist man dan eine Ethernet-Schnittstelle ?
> (Ich denke, der UVR1611 kat keine  ?)
> 
> Der Wago 750-841 hat diese "Standardmäßig".
> ...



Ich finde die Produkte von der "Technischen Alternative" klasse. Von denen habe ich eine UVR31 im Keller.

Wer ein kleine autarke Steerung sucht, wo man nur fertig getestete
Programmmodule zusammenstellt, ist da richtig.

Nicht alle wollen sich mit realen SPSen rumschlagen und das Thema
VISU + Steuerung ist viel teuerer als eine UVR1611!

Für wichtig halte ich, das man fertige (Beispiels)Pläne übernehmen und
anpassen kann - und das grafisch. Dabei sind vor allem die fertig
implementierten Sicherheitsfunktionen hervorzuheben.

Selbst in einem größeren Gebäudekonstrukt habe ich schon einmal
so ca. 30 dieser Teile auf einen Schlag gesehen. Die Anbindung an
eine übergeöodnete Steurung erfolgt mittels dem sog. Bootloader.
Dieser setzt den CAN-BUS auf Ethernet um und erlaubt das Fern-
administrieren. Das Teil dazu noch ein ordentliche Benutzerführung
hat, sei da nur am Rande erwähnt.

Frank


----------



## mariob (4 April 2011)

Hallo,
@IBFS *ACK*,
auch wenn ich die Büchse nicht einsetzen werde (ich bin auch ein wenig Siclimat geschädigt) habe ich dennoch eine gute Meinung von der UVR. Wenn man sich etwas durch den Haustechnikdialog liest, bemerkt man schnell das relativ wenig Wünsche offenbleiben (eigentlich gar keine).
Ich habe hier ein Pyranometer auf dem Dach, man frage besser nicht danach was sowas kostet. Mit der UVR ist sowas mit ganz wenig Euros erschlagen, sicher nicht ganz so genau, aber voll ausreichend. So kann man das auch für die übrige Peripherie sehen.
Über die Betriebssicherheit und Langzeitstabilität kann ich keine Aussage machen, aber die Technische Alternative scheint ein kleiner und feiner Laden zu sein.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## IBFS (4 April 2011)

mariob schrieb:


> .... aber die Technische Alternative scheint ein kleiner und feiner Laden zu sein......



...das mit Sicherheit.

Weiterführende Info von engagierten Nutzern sind auch hier zu finden:  http://www.knx-user-forum.de

Frank


----------



## RrBd (7 April 2011)

> Beim googeln nach einer Regelung bin ich auf dir UVR 1611 gestoßen.
> http://www.ta.co.at/frei-programmierbare-universalregelung-uvr1611k
> 
> Hat damit schon mal jemand was zu tun gehabt?


Hallo,
Ja, ich! Das Gerät ist Klasse, wenn man entweder eine Problemstellung hat, die bereits von einer der Standardanwendungen erschlagen wird, oder man vor hat, eine Lösung für eine größere Anzahl derselben Anlagen zu beregeln. Kleinere Abwandlungen einer Standardlösung sind auch einigermaßen problemlos. 

Für die komplette Neuprogrammierung zu einer gegebenen Problemstellung ist das Gerät aber m.E nicht geeignet, ich habe das mal für eine kleine Lüftungsanlage durchexerziert und dann beschlossen (ist nun aber schon knapp 2 Jahre her, vielleicht gib'ts von TA ja inzwischen eine deutlich verbesserte Programmierumgebung?), das nicht noch mal zu probieren. Grund ist die aus Sicht eine verwöhnten SPS-Programmierers sehr mangelhafte Debugging-Möglichkeit. Ich bin es gewohnt, eine "lebende Darstellung" der Verknüpfungen auf dem PC-Bildschirm zu erleben, aus der dann schnell die Schlussfolgerung, warum etwas nicht so funktioniert wie gedacht,  gezogen werden kann. 

Das "Grafische Programm" wird bei TA-TAPPS in einen Maschinencode (im weitesten Sinn) umgewandelt, eine Online-Darstellung der Verknüpfungsergebnisse ist in der Grafik nicht möglich. Und das Umher-Springen in der Parametrierung am UVR, mit dem man im Prinzip alle Verknüpfungen überprüfen kann, überfordert mein Gedächtnis deutlich, das ist furchtbar mühsam. 

Deshalb meine Empfehlung: nur erprobte Lösungen (kann man bei TA ja herunterladen) verwenden.


----------

